# KEBC problems and 2/4x4 flashing



## RWRIGHT (Jan 7, 2010)

ok my 2/4x4 lights are always flashing it really dont bother me but still... also after i turn my machine off from riding the kebc thinggy keep making noise and will run my battery dead, therfore i must pull my fuse. someone had told me that it was the black box under the seat, not the brain box but the other one. so i got a new one and plugged it in and nothing, no noise no nothing, then plug the old one in and it makes the noise and will every 8-15 seconds and continue to run my battery dead. so everytime i get done riding i pop the seat then pull the fuse, then when i go to ride i put the fuse back in. i would LOVE to fix this problem. Any ideas???:aargh4:


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

I had the same issue, the kebc kept trying to reset itself and would run down my battery also. I had to pull the fuse too. If you have a manual i think it will give you the voltage specs to test your control unit. Mine was off so i replaced the unit and had no problem since. With your new box plugged in it shouldn't make any noise until your key is off. There is alot of threads on here about the flashing 2wd/4wd problem if you do a search. very common problem, lots of info.


----------



## RWRIGHT (Jan 7, 2010)

i plugged the new box in, started ran shut off nothing. no noise before start, during running, and after. i do a rerun tomrrow. like i said im not to worried about the 2/4x4 flashing


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

That's strange you get nothing with the new box plugged in, mabey it's effed to. Is it a new box or used? The flashing could be your kebc or your front diff actuator. If it's shifting in and out of 4 fine then it's your kebc which is kind of useless anyway imo.


----------



## RWRIGHT (Jan 7, 2010)

it was a used box, but it worked on the old bike, my 2 and 4 wheel drive works perfect is goes in and out just like its supposed to but in 2x4 it flashes and in 4x4 it flashes i just have to go by my switch to know what im in. im looking into just removing my kebc... will this fix the hole prblem of the kebc making the noise and never stopping and making my battery go dead?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

RWRIGHT said:


> it was a used box, but it worked on the old bike, my 2 and 4 wheel drive works perfect is goes in and out just like its supposed to but in 2x4 it flashes and in 4x4 it flashes i just have to go by my switch to know what im in. im looking into just removing my kebc... will this fix the hole prblem of the kebc making the noise and never stopping and making my battery go dead?


Done right it would. But you could try taking the actuator apart, cleaning it up and the motor. Might fix the problem.

There is a thread in the how-tos on doing both.


----------



## RWRIGHT (Jan 7, 2010)

how much are the little relatively flat peices of metal to cover the hole where the actuator was?


----------



## RWRIGHT (Jan 7, 2010)

ok my bike is a 05 i got a newer box off a brute that was a 08, the boxes are exactly same size markings everything. does anyone think this would make a difference cuz when i plug the new box in i dont have engine breaking or 4x4 but with the old box i had engine breaking and 4x4 but after i turn the key off the kebc keeps trying to reset its self.:aargh4::nutkick:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

RWRIGHT said:


> ok my bike is a 05 i got a newer box off a brute that was a 08, the boxes are exactly same size markings everything. does anyone think this would make a difference cuz when i plug the new box in i dont have engine breaking or 4x4 but with the old box i had engine breaking and 4x4 but after i turn the key off the kebc keeps trying to reset its self.:aargh4::nutkick:


Of course. Even though the actuator controler looks the same, they are different control systems. You have to use one from between 05 - 07.


----------



## RWRIGHT (Jan 7, 2010)

so thats why it wont work. mines a 05 and i need one from 05-07 and the one i got is 08


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

RWRIGHT said:


> so thats why it wont work. mines a 05 and i need one from 05-07 and the one i got is 08


Well...lets say...at least that's why the 08's isn't doing the same thing as the 05's..

I think the actuator or the fork is having a problem that you might could fix if it was taken apart and looked at. Also, if you go to the trouble and take the clutch cover off, take a second and see if you can with one hand, push the center of the primary in enough to make contact with the belt. If it takes two hands, the actuator motor won't be strong enough to do it and it will keep cycling and trying to get to "park" position. Maybe someone put too heavy a spring in the primary or shimmed it or its binding. Just something to look at.


----------



## RWRIGHT (Jan 7, 2010)

i checked the price of a new one it was over $300 and thats stupid im tired of dumping money into this fourwheeler for things that arent add ons. ive fixed a ton of things. i need to find someone to trade me boxes or trade me stock set of shocks or something because im not dropping 300 on a tiny black box. or im just going to do the kebc romoval cuz the kebc is junk like half the other crap on these kawasakis!!!!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I still think the controler is fine. Its the actuator that has the issue. 

How about try just putting your box back in and doing this mod...and being done with it. Won't cost anything.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showpost.php?p=32710&postcount=1


----------



## RWRIGHT (Jan 7, 2010)

so i do this mod, then just simply unplug the wires to kebc????

also i just went and looked at the bottom of the fuse holder, the brown wires go to the fuse i never have to pull to make the kebc quit trying to reset its self, did you know this??


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

RWRIGHT said:


> so i do this mod, then just simply unplug the wires to kebc????
> 
> also i just went and looked at the bottom of the fuse holder, the brown wires go to the fuse i never have to pull to make the kebc quit trying to reset its self, did you know this??


Right on the first question as I understand the mod. It by passes the system.

Not sure I understand the second question. I think there is a fues for the 12V part of the actuator system. Is that what you are talking about? I believe it supplies power for both.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

RWRIGHT said:


> so i do this mod, then just simply unplug the wires to kebc????


The only thing that mod does is control the 2wd/4wd *display*. If it doesn't matter to you whether or not the display works correctly, just unplug the KEBC.


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Even though the actuator controler looks the same, they are different control systems. You have to use one from between 05 - 07.


Not true.

Any P/N KEBC Controller (smaller black box under the seat) can be used on any Kawi 4x4 quads from 2002 and 2012 on all 360, 650, 700 & 750 (Prairie & BF). The algorithm has changed a bit over the years but it works.


----------



## RWRIGHT (Jan 7, 2010)

why wouldnt it work at all if all the boxes work then??


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

RWRIGHT said:


> why wouldnt it work at all if all the boxes work then??


I will help you fixing your probelm.
Can you explain in little more detail what you just said above?


----------



## RWRIGHT (Jan 7, 2010)

ok meangreenman my bike after the key is shut off the kebc will make the normal little noise, then every 8-15 seconds after that it will do it again and again until the battery is completly dead. so for a short hand fix i would just pull the fuse that powers this. finally someone told me it was my control unit that went bad, so i bought a 08 one thinking there the same as the 05 ones, they look same same marking everything, but when i plug my new one on absolutly nothing happens, then i plug my old one in and it starts making the noise. other people are telling me its not my box, just do the kebc removal then some ppl are telling me to just unplug my kebc. i have no idea what to do all i know is i want this fixed the best way and fast!


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

Two possibilities:

1. Controller is bad (both your old and new)
It is trying to set the EBC actuator to the home position even when it is already at the home postion. That's the whining noise. Did you buy the new one from a dealer? 

2. EBC actuator is bad.
Actually the potentiometer has gone bad. If you do lots of mudding or venturning into deep water often, water goes into the actuator and corrodes the potentiometer part. It doesn't like water. To eliminate this, remove the 4x4 actuator from the front diff case and plug into the EBC actuator connector. But don't have to install on the belt housing. Just hanging it loose on the side. Yes, they are exactly the same actuators with just different wire harness length.

In my experience, bad Controller is more likely the case.


----------



## RWRIGHT (Jan 7, 2010)

I bought the the other controller used but it was supposedly in working condition also I have hardly ever been in deep water or mud so I do not know how my EBC would be bad. And do I just leave the front diff plugged in or what I'm kinda post there?


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

RWRIGHT said:


> I bought the the other controller used but it was supposedly in working condition
> And do I just leave the front diff plugged in or what I'm kinda post there?


Buying an used electronic box... not very safe if you didn't test it when buying.

I don't think the front diff actuator connector will reach the harness connector by the ebc area. If it does, you can leave it. If not, take it off. Quite easy, only 3 bolts. Remember to put in the bushing when reinstalling ths bolts into each bolt hole. If you forget, you will crack the actuator's plactic body and cost you $250. Don't ask how I know.

Sometimes "shot" ebc actuator can instantly cook a good Controller.


----------



## 05BRUTEON29.5 (Dec 8, 2010)

im still stumped on mine my 2x4 4x4 light is flashing cleaned it and it locked in 4x4 and wont unlock any ideas?


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

05BRUTEON29.5 said:


> > my 2x4 4x4 light is flashing
> > cleaned it
> > locked in 4x4 and wont unlock


> In what mode (1, 2 or 3?) or what time (sec) interval?
> Clean WHAT out?
> When locked in 4x4, what does the dash meter indicate 2wd or 4wd?

It's like in doc's office; more detail info you give, more help you will get.


----------



## 05BRUTEON29.5 (Dec 8, 2010)

its 2 second intervals and i cleaned the motor and brushes it still wouldnt work,its lock in 4x4 and flashes back and forth and wont unlock


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

05BRUTEON29.5 said:


> its 2 second intervals and i cleaned the motor and brushes it still wouldnt work,its lock in 4x4 and flashes back and forth and wont unlock


Can you reach in and slide the coupler away from the receiver? If not its jamed. Probably have a broke or bent dog..


----------

